# Zone 8 Gator



## dalexsam (Sep 29, 2009)

Savannah River 
September 26th
10ft 7in. 
Not sure of the weight. He was to heavy to hold while I stepped on the scale.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 29, 2009)

That there is a beast. Congrats!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 30, 2009)

That is a monster. Congrats.


----------



## capt stan (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Michael (Sep 30, 2009)

Great gator  Yes, there is a reason most simply state how long gators are and don't list a weight


----------



## arrow2 (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats on a nice gator, headed to Lake Eufaula this weekend to gine them one more shot.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Nice gator*

Now that's a pig.   Big old fat daddy gator.

         Had a client kill one that length a few year's ago,

                 it weighted 475 pounds  if that help's.


----------

